

Do programmers read books? Or is the book industry dead? - joel_liu


======
bayareaguy
I buy programming books on subjects peripherally related to what I do when
they go on sale and then read them later when I have time. When Codys went out
of business last year I was able to get an OCaml book and a half dozen odd
graphics books for a few dollars. I still haven't found the time to read them
thoroughly. That said, I just ordered <http://www.lua.org/gems> since I do a
lot with Lua these days.

